# Please show me your black horses!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's see those black horses!! Solid or colored!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

x.x Does this look like a brown horse to you?









^ From the same day as the english.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG frank your horse has the coolest tail. Gulastra plume? It looks so awesome, black horse and silver tail!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks! I only wish his mane was too.....


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Franknbeans, your horse scared me, my friend has a horse with the EXACT same blaze, ears, face, body, everything but the tail.. And she is a little more sunburnt. Wow.. 
































O.O Picture overload.. Had to delete 5 because I had around 10 XD


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Black horses always look so classy to me. I have always wanted one


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine was terribly burnt the first summer I had him....now he is only out at night in the summer. He looks much better.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Keeping a black horse black drove me crazy. Only turn out at night during the summer, copious amounts of Quick Black, sunscreen, and frequently getting strange looks while buying typically African-American hair products. Ready for a sorrel, lol. Though I LOVED showing in mustard yellow. Drew a lot of attention and nobody ever wore that color.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Really? Ours are all out at night in summer anyway, and he gets nothing special.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably just because I'm anal during show season and when we had him we were boarding him at a place that didn't provide great nutritional options. When we got our own place, Strategy, green grass, and night turnout made him a healthy, shiny black. But I was determined during show season to give him that cobalt-blue sheen lol.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful GH!


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


>


He reminds me of black beauty ! Especially his star .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Callie -


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is mine... love her so much. She is such a sweetheart and a great jumper!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone!! Keep them coming! :smile:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my Rascal. the love of my life 
This is also DH lhao about Rascal rolling before I could get confo pics.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Major, here is a black and white of your black


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> This is my Rascal. the love of my life


 Rascal is gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's my girly Trudy. I no longer own her but a friend of mine has her now.  She's my paint that aint!


































And here's a pic from her new owner. She's been trying some english stuff with her.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

*okay, so i cheated *

okay, so he's a very VERY dark bay. but oh well


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

And here's my Tuck!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

All gorgeous, Trudy is stunning, I love a black horse with any kind of chrome! :smile:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

This is one of my mares, Land Oh Lark..aka Lark, or Booger..She's a 13 yr old appendix Quarter Horse.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is one of my girls.....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful Lady!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My mom's blacks :wink:








Shawnee on left, Dreamer in center









Shawnee's 11 month old filly, Dawn









The herd July 4, 2011

And then there is Sir. My mom bought him the weekend that Dawn was born, he is her daddy and Shawnee will be having another black due this June 


























Shawnee and Sir are non fading blacks, Dreamer's black fades in the sun


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I like Sir! He looks like he has a great personality. Little mischievous and spunky but will listen when you crack down on him...?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Does a black dun count as a black? She's my avatar...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> I like Sir! He looks like he has a great personality. Little mischievous and spunky but will listen when you crack down on him...?


He is very well mannered and sweet. Tries his best to please you. My mom sent him to a local Arab show barn for two weeks of tuneup undersaddle and they were extremely impressed by his disposition and quick learning. I look forward to playing with him when I go up there after my kids are out of school. :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> He is very well mannered and sweet. Tries his best to please you. My mom sent him to a local Arab show barn for two weeks of tuneup undersaddle and they were extremely impressed by his disposition and quick learning. I look forward to playing with him when I go up there after my kids are out of school. :lol:


keep posting pictures please  I'd love to see more of him moving.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sir in motion 































Like my mom's bright fleece? And he wasn't too sure about those flowers at the dressage arena :lol:


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Dirty and shedding his faded winter coat.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love everyone's black horses they are stunning!! My riding buddy at one time had a black and white paint mare but she didn't work out for him.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love black horses from Black Beauty to the Black Stallion 

here is a picture of my picture of my cousins Paint /Shire cross


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, CW!! I too love black horses for the same reason you do. Black Beauty has always been one of my favorite horse movies. :smile:


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

This is my mare KISS she is just about to pop in this pic last year








and yes this is a mare lol and no thats not a sheath your seeing thats a huge teat lol


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

This is her 3 days later with new foal


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a very short clip of Sir (very dirty boy) cantering to his dinner, video taken this afternoon 

Coming to Dinner - YouTube


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiss and her foal are beautiful! What breed are they?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Kiss and her foal are beautiful! What breed are they?


 
KISS ( Mare ) is a Percheron and her filly is a Spotted draft her sire is my stud SAM


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

This







is my stud SAM he is a 18.2 hand spotted draft


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Here is a very short clip of Sir (very dirty boy) cantering to his dinner, video taken this afternoon
> 
> Coming to Dinner - YouTube


Thank you. He reminds me of one of New Image boys, he makes me smile and I can't pin point exactly why I like him so much LOL

BTW Her boy is as white as he is black, so it isn't a color thing rofl.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my twilight girl. Here she is fresh from the pasture and all dirty. Love those glossy blacks and browns. LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Dirty or not Twilight is beautiful!! :smile:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my pretty boy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, all these pictures of flashy colored and flashy movin' black horses makes mine look rather bland LOL.

John:



























And his "paint" son, Taz:


















Him aggravating poor old Olen :lol:









And him hanging with his bestest buddy, Rafe


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine bleaches out in the summer usually (tho he's staying pretty dark so far this year) But this is Cody  my 8 year old paint without the paint, haha

Cody having a role in the grass after his work out (hudson in the background), as you can see he's lightning up, but still pretty dark. he's black black in the winter tho









CLEARLY, he's afraid of tarps **** yes, he's trying to eat it










Now for Cody in the winter 

maybe we Can do in hand classes in the future haha (just playing around)



















our BO's fathers freisens come to visit sometimes for a few weeks, when he goes away.

This is 3 year old Wanessa









And this is Queeny












one of the boarders at my barn owns a 7 year old Canadian named Raven.










Sorry for the Picture overload!


----------



## itachan01 (May 22, 2012)

My Zan under saddle! 











Zan with a better view of her spots! She is an almost solid Tobiano Paint! 











And now Zan after a bath! 











And also the rare occasion that she puts her ears forward! xD


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a couple of my 2007 Morab gelding, Rev.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

2009 Black Sabino Morab filly, Khrome:



















2009 Black Morab gelding, Stunner:


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, she's not a horse, but she's black! 
This is Star, my Shetland mare! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh, I like


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

My old show horse Bo. These are from about three years ago. He's a bit sunburned now.

This first picture isn't very good, but you can see his partial blue eye.








I just like this picture!
















I don't have very good picture of her (maybe I'll get some tomorrow), but this is my mom's little mare, Pzazz. And I did not misspell it! Haha

My boyfriend at the time riding her on the "trail".


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And an addition to the picture above, here is Dreamer "smiling" for the camera


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

My 8yr old Paint gelding, Smoke


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous Quixotic!!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

:shock: ^^ that horse is GORGEOUS. He's such a good jumper!!!
Oh forgot about my other black pony 
This is Misty!! My babyyy


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

This is our mustang Wildfire she is such a sweetheart.
















After her bath


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my black horse. He is a mustang and still at the TIP trainer's facility. I suspect he is actually smokey black - he has more of a red undertone to his coat and his eyes are the lighter amber you sometimes see with a single cream gene.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful horses and ponys everyone! This is my boy Rocket.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Here are some more.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

My big boy !


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Current blacks

Buttons (several years ago, was leased out for breed lease & 4-H) 24 yo QH









w/my mom & nephew a couple summers ago 








My "Missy Moo", the only not QH on the farm, 20 yo Hanoverian

















Blacks from the past
"Tippy" - a crop out filly born here















"Libby" with my mom
















Trig, a cutting stud my grandpa owned years ago







Doc, the stud my gpa started the farm with 50 years ago, he was in his 30s in this picture


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Oooh, I like


She's for sale.  
LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, No chance. 

I'm still trying to convince Jim that taking one horse out next Wednesday, and bringing 2 home is actually cutting down:rofl:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MH, Tippy is completely stunning. I'm not normally a fan of pinto horses, but I think I could make an exception for one like her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. I'm not normally either, I was 5 or 6 when she was sold and I was so mad at my grandpa for selling her. I wanted her for a show horse bad. Sadly, that was when AQHA wouldn't register high white and no way grandpa the QH man would have a paint on the farm lol! I'd love another marked like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Tippy's white looks like homozygous splash to me...pretty!


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

King an 12 year old Solid black Tennessee Walker.


----------



## SoCalCowgirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's an assortment of pics of my horse Nick from throughout the years. His coat isin't looking so nice now thanks to winter and sun bleaching. And if you caught my latest thread I'm having him tested for cushings, but that's another thread. So here are some from Nick when he was in his prime and up until last year  Also I should add he's a Canadian Thoroughbred but born in Kentucky
(sorry for the large pictures, I don't know how to adjust them)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

heres gypsy, 6yo black hanoverian/TB mare. she clearly fades A LOT.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SoCalCowgirl said:


> Here's an assortment of pics of my horse Nick from throughout the years. His coat isin't looking so nice now thanks to winter and sun bleaching. And if you caught my latest thread I'm having him tested for cushings, but that's another thread. So here are some from Nick when he was in his prime and up until last year  Also I should add he's a Canadian Thoroughbred but born in Kentucky


Nick looks like a bad *** brown to me.


----------



## SoCalCowgirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Nick looks like a bad *** brown to me.


lol I think you're right, though he like's to think he's black lol. According to Jockey Club he's really a dark bay/brown though he gets really dark in the winter.

When I had his Tatoo read I was able to find out some info on him online, and I even found his first auction photo from when he was a colt. My baby has always been one heck of a handsome boy


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

SoCalCowgirl you own Black Beauty!!!


----------



## SoCalCowgirl (Nov 22, 2011)

awww thanks Rosie! Here's a pic of him of the day that I brought him home from the rescue facility 8 years ago, man has time sure flown by


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow have you watched Black Beauty? Maybe I'm crazy but the resemblance is crazy to me! He's beautiful. I can't believe he ever had to be rescued!


----------



## SoCalCowgirl (Nov 22, 2011)

lol I haven't watched Black Beauty in years! Maybe I'll watch it again to see the comparison of my horse and the one in the movie. And as far to his rescuing he was at a rescue facility where he had been dumped, he was completely lame when I bought him, more than likely if it weren't for me to take a chance on him he would of been sent to slaughter as that's how the rescue worked if the horses werent sound, and I am so glad I gave him that chance to live and nurse him back to health as he's been one awesome horse


----------

